# Citronella training collars, what a laugh.



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

I was searching the web for some pole extenders for my shock collars and came across Citronella collars. Friggen hilarious. I'm guessing nobody here uses them?  Unless you must have a kick me dog *grin* Excluding small dogs which actually work. i.e. catch rats


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena and Dick van Leeuwen use these for 90% of their training.





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

you are kidding me, do they actually work compared to shock?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Selena and Dick van Leeuwen use these for 90% of their training.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

only for kennelcleaning 8)


----------



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > Selena and Dick van Leeuwen use these for 90% of their training.
> ...


lmao, good one.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

All I remember about them was that it was difficult to find refills for them. Kinda defeats the purpose if they are going thru them like that.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh they are a laugh riot. I knew an idiot who hada rottie that liked to fight other dogs, so this numbskull put one of those on the dog expecting it to stop the dog from fighting, & took the dog to a dog park. She wanted me to go & help her (yeah right)!!! Can you imagine? Some people are as dumb as rocks. The people who invented it are cleaning up, I'm sure. Why can't I invent some useless piece of crap & get rich too?


----------

